# Viszla book/training advise



## Beth.Newman9 (Jun 17, 2021)

Hello I am soon to be a new Vizsla mum!

I have had dogs before but this breed has such a unique personality, I want to make sure I understand them and the best advice on training. Can anyone recommend a good book?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Eric.G (Feb 10, 2021)

Beth.Newman9 said:


> Hello I am soon to be a new Vizsla mum!
> 
> I have had dogs before but this breed has such a unique personality, I want to make sure I understand them and the best advice on training. Can anyone recommend a good book?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Get the green book from NAVHDA online store and pay more attention to the first few chapters about obedience and training, or thoroughly read the whole book if you're gonna hunt with your dog.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

The Vizsla by BC Boggs.
It's dated and the pictures are comical by todays standards, but the dog hasn't changed. It's pretty much the standard by which all other Vizsla books are judged.
I don't think it is in print any longer, but used copies can easily be purchased online for under $30.00 US. ( Don't buy the versions that are $500.00 US, and up.)
The NAVDHA Green Book is also a good resource for training.


----------



## John N (Sep 11, 2020)

Beth.Newman9 said:


> Hello I am soon to be a new Vizsla mum!
> 
> I have had dogs before but this breed has such a unique personality, I want to make sure I understand them and the best advice on training. Can anyone recommend a good book?
> 
> Thanks in advance



Books that I recommend:

Vizlas A Complete Pet Owners Manual by Chris C Pinney.

Versatile Vizsla by Marion I Coffman.

Easy Peasy Puppy Squeezy by Steve Mann.


----------

